# Benalmadena new arrivals!



## cpenw (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi everyone, family of 4 visiting 12-16th July and moving for start of school year, would really appreciate a coffee and a chat with someone/family while we visit if anyone is up for it? Websites and forums can be quite long winded! We are in our 40’s with 17yo boy and 12yo girl from Portsmouth area. Maybe a Private Message conversation?
Thanks Nathan and Charmaine


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cpenw said:


> Hi everyone, family of 4 visiting 12-16th July and moving for start of school year, would really appreciate a coffee and a chat with someone/family while we visit if anyone is up for it? Websites and forums can be quite long winded! We are in our 40’s with 17yo boy and 12yo girl from Portsmouth area. Maybe a Private Message conversation?
> Thanks Nathan and Charmaine


Hi!

Even so, have a look at the FAQs for info about education, taxes, renting/ buying, and if you search the forum for the town/ area that you're interested in, you might get some info.
Interested to know what your 17 year old will be doing!


----------

